Ask HN: What college electives did you take that affected your life the most? - curiousgal
======
olegkikin
Law. Don't remember the exact name of the class, but it was taught by a real
hardcore New York lawyer. He was tough on us, I didn't do so well, but I
learned a lot about the real legal system, not some theoretical idealization
of it.

------
cody8295
Math in diverse cultures __*

Theater

Biology 1 + 2

Spanish 1 + 2

Sociology __*

Psychology __*

As a comp-sci student, these electives really got me interested in a lot of
cool stuff.

------
Simulacra
I hate to say this but... none. At George Mason University we were required to
take a lot of electives, and many classes for no credit that only added to the
cost of our education. They did keep employed numerous GTA's, however.

------
cmollis
A math elective called 'quality control and reliability'. Sounded super boring
but I absolutely loved it. It was fascinating to see math in a business-y
useful context.

